# Cat furniture for big cats



## xxKennyDxx (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys, looking to buy a cat furniture for my cat,

He is a pretty big cat, I need something with big platforms he can rest on

Here he is to give you an idea, he almost takes up my entire computer desk hahah

Any suggestions?


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

You are all so fortunate that you have so many cat tree choices. I had been trying hard to find cat tree with bigger platforms too in Sg, something like these:

1) Amazon.com: EliteField Cat Tree EFCT-4039, 20"L x 20"W x 39.5"H: Pet Supplies
2) 



3) Amazon.com: Armarkat B3803 38" Classic Cat Tree in Sky Blue: Pet Supplies

I have a small scratch post with a small platform, for 1yr now, ET has never once used it, he is also quite big or rather long. He prefer lying around on my furniture with wider space. I did find one recently cat post with a bigger platform recently (in time for his 1st anniversary), its not very tall, but at least he is using it.


----------



## xxKennyDxx (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah yes, the first one looks good. He is pretty big, and has abducted my computer chair as his favorite spot. Not too good for me, he will meow until I move out of the way hahah.


----------



## xxKennyDxx (Dec 11, 2012)

snowy said:


> You are all so fortunate that you have so many cat tree choices. I had been trying hard to find cat tree with bigger platforms too in Sg, something like these:
> 
> 1) Amazon.com: EliteField Cat Tree EFCT-4039, 20"L x 20"W x 39.5"H: Pet Supplies
> 2) Amazon.com: Triple Cat Perch Color: Brown: Pet Supplies
> ...


Cyrus is also pretty big, he barely fits on my lap now and if he streches out, he is falling off my lap. Anybody else have a company who markets cat furniture for larger cats? I'd say he is about 13-14 pounds, and long!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

If you have local farmers markets, try checking them out for people who might be able to custom-build something for you. I have a great cat tree I bought from a guy at a market who can build bigger platforms if needed. It's so solidly built and only now showing signs of wear after 4 years of use and abuse  I got it in Edmonton, Alberta (Canada) so it's probably not likely you'll see him lol but I'm sure there are others making them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

My Murphy is a huge, large-framed boy who weighs over 16 pounds, and he does well on this cat tree I got from Armarkat . .. which I now see keeps coming down in price.

Amazon.com: Armarkat B5701 57-Inch Cat Tree, Ivory: Pet Supplies


He takes his morning naps on the top level, without fail.


----------



## xxKennyDxx (Dec 11, 2012)

Hah, that's great.

I also saw this one
Petco Premium Tree Terrace for Cats - Cat Tree and Cat Furniture from petco.com


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Have a look at these super-sized cat tree, its pricey though. Tall Contemporary Cat Trees from Angelical Cat Tree Company, home of the finest cat trees, cat condos, cat furniture, scratching posts, and cat toys


----------

